# little scabs?



## Eskygirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi! My Finnegan has developed a bunch of little scabs on the skin around his ears and neck in the last few days. He doesn't scratch them, and I can pick them off without him bleeding or complaining. Does anyone know what causes these or how to get rid of them? Finney is 6 years old and has never had skin issues before this. Thanks.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Could it be flea dirt that you can pick off?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no idea. He didn't get into anything that would scratch him up like burrs did he? Welcome and hope someone can help.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know either. Maybe dermititis. Or he could have scratched himself because of itching and developed the scabs from after scratching.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie had scabs all over his back. He doesn't have them anymore, but when I bathe him, I see little light brown things like scabs coming off his back. When I scratch his back, he seem VERY itchy. The vet told me it was allergies and it was enviornmental. He told me to give him 1/2 of a benedryl. (I haven't bought them yet :blush I will this weekend though.


----------

